
Ask HN: Pocket Wifi Recommendations - thejustinreyes
I&#x27;m looking to purchase a pocket wifi device for my trip to Europe at the end of the month. Any recommendations on some reliable&#x2F;quality pocket wifi devices? Thanks!
======
iamirina
I recommend you rent it, not buy it. If you want to receive renting offers
from multiple companiest, try rent-wifi.com for free. You submit a request and
wait for offers. Have a great time in Europe!

